# Oris Aquis vs SubC



## Vladislav (Jan 6, 2014)

I know it might be sound like those watch are in different leagues, but still, i want to know what you people think about that comparison.
Because to me they look pretty close the same, i mean both 40mm, both got ceramic bezel, both in black, both got date complication, and the thing is a much prefer Oris date at 6, rather that cyclops on Sub.

Now, i know Sub s got a Rolex movement is it 3335 (certified chromoneter)or something like that? And Oris got basic sw200 movement. Thats really the ONLY difference between the two?
I can see actually advantages of the sw200, easier and much cheaper to fix or to service, right?

Now, down to the last thing, brand perception and history behind it, ok Rolex is a winner here. 
But really as i can see, kind of better movement (since its certified) and brand name and history behind sub. for the times 4 price of the Oris? Does my logic here makes any sense? Or am i missing a valid point here?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Your logic makes perfect sense. Both watches are similar from a functional perspective (durable, reliable, accurate), but beyond that the comparisons differ.

I own one of each (my Aquis is the larger 43mm version), so this is my 'take' on the comparison. If cost is no object, it's always nice to have at least one iconic watch in your collection, and the SubC fits this bill (along with other Sub variants). If you need to spend your dollars 'smartly', though, then the Aquis is the better choice. My Aquis is just as accurate as my SubC (both are within COSC specs, even though the Aquis isn't a certified chronometer), and it will definitely be a lot cheaper to service in the future. They also have fantastic build quality and exceptionally good bracelets, so for the budget conscious buyer it's a good choice.

If you do have the budget for a SubC, but for nothing beyond that, the decision comes down to whether you want to own a single iconic watch or split your budget between several different watches that suit different purposes. If the latter is the case, then the Aquis is a great choice for a high quality dive watch that won't break the bank, and you'll have plenty of cash left over to pick up a couple of additional interesting pieces.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Aquis is one of the best deals for any price bracket. Does that make it Sub quality? I don't think so, but I do have an Aquis, and do not have a Sub. I like variety too much to pack so much of my budget into a watch that can draw comparisons with watches that cost 20-25%. You really can't lose with the Aquis. It's just a tremendous bargain.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pretty much any Oris is a great deal. I don't own an Aquis, but used to own a diver-date and currently have a Sub. Don't kid yourself, the Sub is a great watch, but a lot of the cost is in the name. I love mine and don't regret the purchase, but just keep that in mind when you chose to spend. Is it 4 times the watch? Of course not, but it's pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Vladislav (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for your input! Well thats really a tough decision now. I kind of not planning to buy any more watches (dare a say that lol). I had a recent crush on Omega AT 8500 (resisted), then that Oris Aquis attracted my attention (Ive got already one Oris, its Pointer Date one with silver dial with bracelet - my work watch) and now im looking at SubC as well. I would love to have a diver in my "arsenal".

Either way, i would love to get a diver on a rubber strap, thats why Aquis attracted my attention, since ive seen that really amazing Oris rubber strap, which is praised by many. Since you have both Aquis and Rolex, what do you think which one will be more suitable with the rubber strap? Does Rolex does a good job in that department as well?
Can i ask you, why you got both? They both pretty much the same looking watch  Which one is more comfortable??


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Vladislav said:


> Since you have both Aquis and Rolex, what do you think which one will be more suitable with the rubber strap? Does Rolex does a good job in that department as well?


Definitely take the Aquis if you're thinking of a rubber strap. It's the best, bar none. I've never worn my SubC on rubber, because I didn't think it would look good. I sometimes wear my SubC on the bracelet (I love the GlideLock clasp), but more often than not I have it on a Bond Nato (nothing beats the sporty good looks of a Sub on a Nato).



Vladislav said:


> Can i ask you, why you got both? They both pretty much the same looking watch  Which one is more comfortable??


That's a bit like asking why eat beef prepared in different ways? Not only do I have a SubC and an Aquis, but I also have an Oris Prodiver, a Victorinox Divemaster 500, had a Breitling Superocean Heritage, and have a few other assorted dive watches as well. It's nice to have variety.

Actually, the only time they will look similar is if you buy the smaller sized Aquis with a black dial and bezel, and even then I don't think they look a lot alike. My Aquis is the 43mm, small hands version with blue dial and bezel and orange hands. It doesn't look anything like the Sub.

As far as comfort goes, they're both comfortable to wear. The Sub feels and wears noticeably smaller and lighter than my Aquis, but I suspect it would feel comparable to the 40mm Aquis.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The Aquis is a lot of diver for the money… if you do have the money though, go for the Submariner...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As the good folks here know I have a watch or two but only my Rolex is COSC. If it kept time even half as well as my Oris watches (many of which run the SW200-1) I would be a happy man.
If you're looking at a rubber strap then the Aquis is the way to go since the Oris strap is probably one of the best on the market.
The Sub is the biz alright but only you can say if it's worth 4 Aquis'.


----------



## Vladislav (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting! Ive got Oris Big Crown Pointer Date with sw200-1, and it loses about 15 seconds per day. Do you think its worth to bring it to the local watchmaker to adjust it? 
Ehh decisions decisions  I need to stop thinking about watches! 

Anyway, the overall look of Aquis dial feels more uncluttered to me, comparing with Sub. Its just too many lines and words on it (4 lines) and cyclops taking away from that clean watch dial. Imagine Submariner with the same design like Aquis, 2 lines, date at 6, no cyclops. That would be a keeper!!  Do you agree?


----------



## //Napoleon// (Mar 22, 2012)

I own the Aquis 40mm and it really is a great watch for the money. 
Blue superluminova and cermaic bezel from a swiss watchmaker for a little over $1000 greymarket.
Oris made a smart move by producing smaller diameter dive watches, I think it direcetly competes with Tag Aquaracer and Longines Hydroconquest


perfect fit on a 6.5-6.7 inch wrist


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I am relatively new to Oris watches having only owned my Aquis for a few months and even more recently getting a BC3 Advanced. I have owned a Rolex since 1982, first a Datejust and now an Explorer II white dial. My ExpII is the most expensive watch in my collection and a keeper. However, I think the Oris is a much better value for the money. Both of my Oris watches keep great time, look great and wear well.

The Rolex Sub C is a fine watch, but too rich for my blood. If you can afford the Sub C, I'm sure you will enjoy it. However, I think you will enjoy an Oris Aquis and have a lot of money left in your pocket. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Vladislav said:


> Interesting! Ive got Oris Big Crown Pointer Date with sw200-1, and it loses about 15 seconds per day. Do you think its worth to bring it to the local watchmaker to adjust it?


Yup... The SW200 in my Prodiver gains about 3 secs per week. Yours needs adjusting.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Vladislav said:


> Interesting! Ive got Oris Big Crown Pointer Date with sw200-1, and it loses about 15 seconds per day. Do you think its worth to bring it to the local watchmaker to adjust it?


Your watch is well outside Oris specs so if it's still under guarantee it's a warranty issue. If not then have it regulated but also ask the watchmaker if it needs a service and to check if it's magnetised.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

The aquis is the better value, of this there is no question


----------



## Originlgoods13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Vladislav said:


> Interesting! Ive got Oris Big Crown Pointer Date with sw200-1, and it loses about 15 seconds per day. Do you think its worth to bring it to the local watchmaker to adjust it?
> Ehh decisions decisions  I need to stop thinking about watches!
> 
> Anyway, the overall look of Aquis dial feels more uncluttered to me, comparing with Sub. Its just too many lines and words on it (4 lines) and cyclops taking away from that clean watch dial. Imagine Submariner with the same design like Aquis, 2 lines, date at 6, no cyclops. That would be a keeper!!  Do you agree?


hi, I would prefer you to try both on and see how you feel about them. When I got my Submariner, I entertained the idea of another affordable diver, but ended up getting the Submariner anyways.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

If you can live with a watch with a cyclops, white date wheel on a black, blue, green, etc dial (if you choose a date version), mercedes hands and if you are happy to give an insane amount of your hard-earned cash to Rolex, and also if you are okay with a few people that would ask you "is it real?", then go for it. But if you want a very reliable, beautiful, timeless piece for less than $2000 brand new, then the Oris is the one, probably the best bang for the money.


----------

